# Arrancador Traxxas - Camioneta a Radio Control



## LocoFourier (Dic 14, 2012)

Hola foro. Me llego un arrancador, ver imagen adjunta, para esos motores a explosión que usan los autos a radio control (en realidad es una camioneta, je). La cuestion es que no tengo ni idea como verificar si esta funcionando bien. 

Ya le cambie una resistencia de potencia (1Kx10W) y un transistorcito, pero me dicen que sigue fallando.
El problema es que se hace medio tedioso que para probar si funciona se lo tenga que devolver al dueño..

¿Alguien tiene experiencia en estas cosas?¿Como puedo verificarlo?¿Algun diagrama?

Les dejo el link del fabricante para que vean de que hablo: link 

Saludos y gracias.

Pd: No sabia en que parte del subforo de reparaciones poner este tema. Por favor, algun admin, muevanlo si no va aqui.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 14, 2012)

Parcero si al pulsar el boton se enciende el led verde del lado derecho el que dice Motor esta biensi se prende el otro esta paila......asi de simple


----------



## LocoFourier (Dic 18, 2012)

Gracias DriverSound!

Cuando lo enchufan a la camioneta, y presionan el boton, encienden las dos luces. 

Me comento el dueño que el arrancador  logra hacer girar el motor pero no calienta la bujia. Por lo que no arranca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2012)

Confirmá que no le llegue energía a la bujía ?

No sea cosa que se trate de una bujía quemada . . .


----------



## LocoFourier (Dic 28, 2012)

Gracias por  responder DOSMETROS. A la camioneta la probaron con otro arrancador y arranco perfectamente por lo que descarto que el problema este en la bujía. 

Cuando revise los comoponentes del arrancador me quedaron algunos cabos sueltos. 

  Primero, habia un transistor de potencia , no recuerdo cual, que maneja segun el datasheet unos 12A máximo. A este no lo quise cambiar por que cuando lo medí parecia esta en buen estado y ademas no consegui uno igual. Solo consegui uno de la misma familia pero capaz de soportar unos 7A maxímo. 
  Aca tengo otra duda el arracador lo venden como de "2 Amperes", de hecho en la placa tambien lo dice. ¿Será realmente necesario un trasistor que soporte unos 12 A?  

Segundo, tambien habia un operacional que nunca verifique que estubiese en buen estado.. ¿Como lo hago? ¿Lo retiro y me armo algun circuito para verificarlo?

Saludos gente.. muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2012)

LocoFourier dijo:


> Segundo, tambien habia un operacional que nunca verifique que estubiese en buen estado.. ¿Como lo hago? ¿Lo retiro y me armo algun circuito para verificarlo?


 

¿ No es más facil reemplazarlo directamente ?


----------



## LocoFourier (Dic 28, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ No es más facil reemplazarlo directamente ?



Jeje.. En mi caso no creas. No tengo reemplazo entre mis cosas y la casa de electrónica mas cercana la tengo a 80 km. (50$ ida y vuela)

Igual tenes razon, tendria que haber comprado todo lo que puediese estar fallando de una sola vez.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2012)

Entonces hacete algún circuitito elemental para probar el OA


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 28, 2012)

probaste la pila???


> El EZ-Start ® requiere una totalmente cargada, 7,2 voltios, de 6 celdas batería y un cargador (no incluido). Una sola carga debe proporcionar un día de partida.


----------



## LocoFourier (Dic 30, 2012)

Gracias Solaris



solaris8 dijo:


> probaste la pila???



Si, cuando probaron la camioneta con otro arrancador lo hicieron con la bateria del que no anda.


----------

